# Somewhere to stay



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello all, can anyone help please? We are travelling from UK to Fuengirola via Santander in June and as we have dogs we are looking for somewhere to stay overnight on our journey. We arrive in Santander about 13.00 to travel south and as we have not done this before would ask for anyone's idea's please.

thank again

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

inysteve said:


> Hello all, can anyone help please? We are travelling from UK to Fuengirola via Santander in June and as we have dogs we are looking for somewhere to stay overnight on our journey. We arrive in Santander about 13.00 to travel south and as we have not done this before would ask for anyone's idea's please.
> 
> thank again
> 
> Steve


Hi!
According to google it's a 10 and a half hour journey without breaks. 

Google Maps

Now, to the forum member halydia, whose from the States, that's a pretty average journey,  but for me it's an impossible - to - do - in - one - day journey. So if you're like me, I would say try to get past Madrid and to Aranjuez and break your journey there. Google then says it's just over 5 hours to Fuengirola from Aranjuez. 

As for specific hotels I don't know any, so sorry if that's what you were asking for.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

inysteve said:


> Hello all, can anyone help please? We are travelling from UK to Fuengirola via Santander in June and as we have dogs we are looking for somewhere to stay overnight on our journey. We arrive in Santander about 13.00 to travel south and as we have not done this before would ask for anyone's idea's please.
> 
> thank again
> 
> Steve


My first thought is do it over three days, not two. What a great opportunity to visit a couple of places you'd otherwise probably never visit 

Despite google allow 15 hours minimum.

My second thought was plan your journey avoiding Madrid and similar during all rush hours. An error and you could add three hours to your journey.

Have you air conditioning? It may get very hot so possibly travel early, big siesta, travel late.

Many service areas are doggy friendly so that should be OK.

I guess I find long sea journeys fun but tiring. I wouldn't want to over do the first day.

Sorry three parts of b****r all there but whatever enjoy the trip


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

If you want to stop after 3 - 4 hours try this:

Go through Burgos and drive for another 30ish minutes. At the next big junction there is a very large truck stop (it's on the other side of the carretera but you can't miss it and it's a cloverleaf junction so easy to negotiate. 

I have stayed they twice - it takes dogs in the rooms and there's somewhere to walk them. It's cheap and cheerful but the rooms are nice - the bar good and the food typical "Venta" style.

I'm pretty sure this is the one

Google Maps

Google Maps


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> My first thought is do it over three days, not two. What a great opportunity to visit a couple of places you'd otherwise probably never visit
> 
> Despite google allow 15 hours minimum.
> 
> ...


 
Agree with everything you've said. 
Had forgotten about the air conditioning thing, but if you haven't got it, it well may condition your time of travel considerably.

Only other thing is to remember that you don't actually go through Madrid, just round it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Now, to the forum member halydia, whose from the States, that's a pretty average journey,  but for me it's an impossible - to - do - in - one - day journey.


Hey! 

I'm not sure I could do it in Spain, since I've been told that you can't legally drive and take swigs off a big ol' aguachirri style North American coffee.

Anyhow. 

I was going to mention the same spot as jimenato. Good place to rest part way through!


----------

